# One month post TT - headaches and dizziness



## Peppie (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new... I had a TT on November 14. My biopsy on my 3cm nodule was suspicious, so it was advised to have a TT. Thankfully, it was benign. I'm one month post op and can't seem to shake this headache and dizziness. I have an almost constant dull headache in the back of my head near the base of my neck. I've read it could be due to the position you are in during surgery, but I would think it should have gone away after a month. I am also dizzy off and on. It almost feels like I have motion sickness with out the nausea - like I have been on a plane for hours. Or it feels similar to when you have a sinus infection/head cold and feel "woozy." It's so bad at times I feel off balance and have to lie down. If this dizzy feeling would go away, I would be doing so much better. I still have a few weeks before I see my doctor to get my levels checked. I've been on 150mcg of Snythroid for about 1.5 years, so I'm wondering if this bad feeling is part of the typical crash? Could it just be that my meds need to be adjusted...? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, Peppie and welcome!

Did you have any problems with your voice after the op? When I had my completion surgery, I had some difficulties with my vocal chord nerves and had exactly the same dizzy headache you describe. In my case, it wore off as my voice improved. Just a thought in case it helps.

Otherwise, you wouldn't believe the number of weird symptoms that can be caused by dodgy thyroid levels. Unless your thyroid had completely given up before it was removed, it seems logical that you might need a bit more Snythroid now than you did before. Can you bring your blood test forward at all?

The post-TT journey can be a bit rocky to start with, but don't worry, you'll get there. It's still early days.

Thinking of you


----------



## Paulax (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry to her of your suffering.

I had my TT on November 19 and I just can't shake this headache exactly as you described.

I was hoping you got some answers here, but I think we can chaulk it up to our numbers being off.

I just read online last night that it can take 4-6 weeks for your Synthroid to kick in. If that is true, then I hope you and I can look forward to feeling better soon.

hugs


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to be clear, you have been on 150mcgs for a while and continued with that same dose after surgery? When are you due for more labs?


----------



## Peppie (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! Oddly enough, the dizziness has subsided somewhat. It's still there but not as bad. I seem to feel worse as the day goes on, but I suppose that is normal for any recovery. My husband has been massaging my neck/shoulders and that seems to have helped the headache a little bit too!!



KeepOnGoing said:


> Did you have any problems with your voice after the op? When I had my completion surgery, I had some difficulties with my vocal chord nerves and had exactly the same dizzy headache you describe. In my case, it wore off as my voice improved. Just a thought in case it helps.


I do have mild voice issues. I can talk ok most days but I find it tires a bit at night after a talkative day. I have to strain to yell or sing loudly. My surgeon said it should improve with time.... I hope so.



Paulax said:


> Sorry to her of your suffering.
> 
> I had my TT on November 19 and I just can't shake this headache exactly as you described.
> 
> ...


Thank you, hope you feel better soon also! This is definitely a roller coaster..



joplin1975 said:


> Just to be clear, you have been on 150mcgs for a while and continued with that same dose after surgery? When are you due for more labs?


Correct. I have been hypo for 10+ years and on various doses of Synthroid. The latest increase was 150mcg and I was doing very well on it. My surgeon said to just continue with that for now. I was supposed to do labs at 6 weeks, but falls in the middle of the holiday. My endo is closed for Christmas and New Years' week, so the earliest I could get in for my follow up is January 9th.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm one month post op and can't seem to shake this headache and dizziness. I have an almost constant dull headache in the back of my head near the base of my neck. I've read it could be due to the position you are in during surgery, but I would think it should have gone away after a month. I am also dizzy off and on. It almost feels like I have motion sickness with out the nausea - like I have been on a plane for hours. Or it feels similar to when you have a sinus infection/head cold and feel "woozy." It's so bad at times I feel off balance and have to lie down. If this dizzy feeling would go away, I would be doing so much better.


Headaches can be a sign of your neck being "out" - C1-2 is usually the culprit You might want to consider seeing a chiropractor for an adjustment.

My neck was a complete wreck post TT and it took several Chiropractic and massages to release the tension caused by my 90 minute surgery.

Once your incision having a massage on it - is a good idea to break any adhesion's that may have formed,


----------



## Peppie (Dec 14, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Headaches can be a sign of your neck being "out" - C1-2 is usually the culprit You might want to consider seeing a chiropractor for an adjustment.
> 
> My neck was a complete wreck post TT and it took several Chiropractic and massages to release the tension caused by my 90 minute surgery.
> 
> Once your incision having a massage on it - is a good idea to break any adhesion's that may have formed,


Thanks! I have been wondering if a chiro visit would help. Just my surgeon's part was 3 hours, so I was probably propped up in a weird position longer than that! If it doesn't get any better, I will definitely look for a good chiro. My incision is still tender to the touch, but I have been putting Mederma on it during the day and bio oil /coconut oil on it at night. I keep forgetting to pick up vitamin e at the store but I plan to start throwing that in the mix also!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to hear that you're beginning to feel better.

So your headache gets worse as your voice gets worse? That sounds very very familiar - I still get that headache once in a while, when I've done lots and lots of talking - a parents' evening for example, but you should find you have it less and less. All I need to do now is stop talking (which does NOT come naturally for me!) and it goes away again...

The chiro (and getting your levels right) will also both help.

I used bio-oil on my incision and you can only really see it now if you know it's there - and I had 2 surgeries, 6 weeks apart. I'm sure the massage is beneficial too.

Keep on going - you're getting there!


----------

